# Quick waxstock question



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

I've just purchased 2 tickets from the waxstock website and paid via PayPal but what now? I didn't leave my address for them to send me tickets and I haven't got an email either to print them, and help is greatly appreciated 👍


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Ordering after may 1st you collect them from the ticket office at the ricoh. Take ref number, thats what I'm doing. :thumb:


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

Oh ok mate that's brilliant cheers


----------

